# Soap; making, marketing, etc



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking soap would make a great addition to our lineup in the fall, as the little knick knack stuff sells great in the lead up to christmas. I want to get some idea of what markets well, what types of soaps are best to make and sell, best patterns, etc etc. Kinda in the spirit with all the wax work Im doing now with foundation.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Look up "The Soap Pixie" beginning beekeeper member here on Beesource. She has a home business selling soap, and a blog. Maybe give her a PM.


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe you could get some ideas from this site...

http://www.bubbatanicals.com/shop/

He's a beekeeper too.


----------

